# Did the boater learn anything?



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

How's this for some real boating news?

http://www.heraldtribune.com/articl...hot_in_buttocks_after_his_wake_swamps_a_canoe

I know that I have come VERY close a couple of times in my 14' orange/yellow marker that some say they couldn't see.

Couldn't see my a$$! They didn't care.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know someone had posted up a link a while back about a Capt. of a charter boat that kept trying to swamp yaks and finally one day a Yaker bounced a flair off the boats windshield


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I know someone had posted up a link a while back about a Capt. of a charter boat that kept trying to swamp yaks and finally one day a Yaker bounced a flair off the boats windshield


ive been trying to tell MAC THAT FOREVER!! WE NEED FLARES!!!!

I always joke about it, but i bet you a big ass fast ball of fire would make that capn chit himself


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

that what i call enforcing no wake zones


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Talk about slingin' lead...

I had a jetskier outside of Lynnhaven Inlet try and swamp me once or twice and laughing the whole time. I waved him over with my dive knife to invite him back to the beach... needless to say my invitation was declined.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

*news leter*

then people wonder way i alweis have a rod with just a 4 ounce pice of led at al times wether its on the yak or the pier.jet skiers dont stey behinde ither.i migtht not have a streight shot when it comes to tournament casting but when it comes to hiting a boat [email protected]#$% im good.mabe i shuld emagen a boat out in the field to cast straight


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay so they say that his injuries were not life threatening. I guess the buckshot missed the jerks brain by a few inches

4oz is good. What really works good is an Atom popper in 3 oz. that we would use in New England. You throw the popper across the jet skiers path that he is taking and when he hits the line, it tends to wrap around them a few times.... until the treble hooks from the popper sink in that is


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

I can understand if they're trying on purpose like rockstar's story but Chucking weights is not the way to go. Had a friend who was leaving lesner once and had his 3 yr. old neise hit in the head with a 3 oz. sinker.

But if they're trying to swamp you intentionally go ahead haha.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Its all fun to joke about but like fishforfun said, throwing lead at a boat/jetski etc, whether from a yak,shore or pier is stupid and could end up with the throw er ending up in jail.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

im glad the guy shot em,hope the boater learned a valuable lesson,when i get a kayak and somebody tries to swamp me im going to shoot a bunch of holes in their boat!no kidding,then im going to paddle away like nothing ever happend.you fire a couple shots off and then they will know not to mess around with you.im not saying i would fire my weapon at a person but in the case somebody is trying to dunk me in freezing water i will not hesitate to make somebodys boat look like swiss cheese!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Make sure you have the numbers to*



Ian said:


> im glad the guy shot em,hope the boater learned a valuable lesson,when i get a kayak and somebody tries to swamp me im going to shoot a bunch of holes in their boat!no kidding,then im going to paddle away like nothing ever happend.you fire a couple shots off and then they will know not to mess around with you.im not saying i would fire my weapon at a person but in the case somebody is trying to dunk me in freezing water i will not hesitate to make somebodys boat look like swiss cheese!


a bail bondsman and a good lawyer. Shooting into a occupied dwelling, vehicle, vessel is a felony.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

FishForFun said:


> I can understand if they're trying on purpose like rockstar's story but Chucking weights is not the way to go. Had a friend who was leaving lesner once and had his 3 yr. old neise hit in the head with a 3 oz. sinker.
> 
> But if they're trying to swamp you intentionally go ahead haha.


10 feet from the pier or 10 feet from a yak its just asking for it .and im prity shuer im not the onley one that has don it or thought about it .intending to cous bodily harm or to droun a person its a felony as well.opcorn:


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Motor vehicles kill people, thats a fact. 

However would you shoot at a car that ran a red light and nearly hit you. Or at someone who cuts you off while your driving and you nearly loose control, they flick you off intentionally, would you then shoot at them? I can only imagine what you guys would do if someone in a car actually hit you. 

Road rage much?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Point blank, I don't think shooting at the guy was justifiable. Hell, that's a possible attempted murder charge I would imagine!! So, in the end, what does he get? A little bit wet, and 10 years in prison.... Nice get back!!! I could maybe justify a butt whoopin, but not shooting at somebody.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Motor vehicles kill people, thats a fact.
> 
> However would you shoot at a car that ran a red light and nearly hit you. Or at someone who cuts you off while your driving and you nearly loose control, they flick you off intentionally, would you then shoot at them? I can only imagine what you guys would do if someone in a car actually hit you.
> 
> Road rage much?


drawinout i do agre with you about the shuting .it is in deed atempt of murder.sgt bunghole .i woldint talk about geting rand over by a car that rand a red light cos how many times you haved driven under the influance af alchol .its atemt of murder as whel.you probably haved never ben in ICU for six month no one knoing if your going to live or dy .busted intestins dislokated sholder craked skallseven craked rybes noked out teeth busted lips and eye braw.i have the scars to talke about geting rand over .its a very tuchy subjekt no one shuld have the rights to talk about if you never ben thear:--|
PS:I HAVED BEN HIT BY A CAR.!!!


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Lets see how many times have i been a drunk driver? 

I dont drink.

I have also hit a pedestrian in the middle of the road, do you think he lived?

Thank god no one shot me that night, accidents happen.

Yes i do know what i am talking about.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I can see incidents where shooting a boater could be justified. For instance, if you're fishing in a kayak out at the CBBT in winter and some jerk keeps trying to swamp you that would be a direct threat to your life. So you might convince a jury you were justified. In this particular instance, I'd say no. Instead, they should have gotten the boat's number and reported them. However, I'd say 3 cheers to the shooter, and if I had the spare cash I'd get him a dang good lawyer. Tired of effing boaters and jetskiers trying to swamp me...

Heck, I'm still waiting for one of those boats to zip by real close and fast at Lesner back off the main channel...you know the spot Rockstar, where the water goes from 6+ feet to drysand-6inches depending on tide? Or the other side where those oyster beds are...yeah dude! Slam your $40,000 speedboat into THOSE! I'll be laughing all weekend.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hahaha man I got a kick out of reading the comments left on that site.

If you want a good laugh read all four pages.

I've personally seen a 6oz put through the foredeck of a boat, after the capitan (who was running without hull numbers) ran close enough to the pier that he cut all 18 of the king anchor lines (meaning he was within probably 60 yds or so of the pier). One of the regulars brought out a spare anchor rod and threw a 6 right on top of the guy's bow. Never seven slowed him down. He ran straight away down the beach, cuz he knew he was in the wrong I guess. We called the wardens and gave the whole story, about 15 mins later here comes the police boat racing past the pier. They also sent someone out to the end and questioned the guy that threw, but I don't think any charges were filed.

Evan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And all this comming from a guy they call "Shooter"  If you carry a gun and pull it out and pull the trigger you better be ready to kill that person, next *you have to prove* your life was in direct threat and you were unable to avoid the situation. 

The same goes for throwing anything at a boat with someone in it and yes it is classified as launching a projectile at an occupied vehicle,,, do not pass go, do not collect $200.00 and go straight to jail 

I know we all get upset and want to do all these things but remember we are teaching the kids who read this board and listen to us the wrong thing.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Lets see how many times have i been a drunk driver?
> 
> I dont drink.
> 
> ...


hitig a person with a car and geting hit by a car are 2 diferet things .i dont think you do know what its lke.you sound so proud of not leting a person live. about not driking .whas that after or before runing him over?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

all ya gotta do is take the high road fellas...

Flip em the bird a couple times, call em a few f-bombs, and make fun of his receeding hairline 



Jesse


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Carry the camera for pic's or even better take a video. Most of have a camera phone now too. 

Get the numbers and call the local costies. ALL boaters are responsible for their wake regardless of no wake zone or not. If your wake endangers someone or something you "can", which doesn't mean you will for those that read between lines that aren't there, be held responsible/liabile. 

I posted this to start the conversation. I found this on another site. The question is "What do we do as yakers to make our sport safer?" Sling lead at someone? That could bring a manslaughter charge if you're lucky. Shoot them? Manslaughter again or Murder? Fire flares at them? That could end up with a weapons charge. 

The point is to ALWAYS reminder them. Take pictures and let them know you are taking pictures. Call 911 with the boat number, location and direction of travel along with a description of the operator and the boat. 

I have come close two times to getting ran over one in less the 4' of water by some jacka## who thought kayaks didn't have rights. The guy I was paddling with was disabled. He was missing a leg. Can he swim? Yes but not with prop marks in his head. 

I also own a boat and remember the things I have received while in the yak from other jacka##'s in boats when I operator my boat. 

I have called the costies or proper authority more than once and will do it again when necessary, not if but when. 

One guy that I had some troubles with ended up in the fishing club I became a member of after I bought the boat. He described an incident he had had with three yakers off Bogue Inlet Pier. He told me the details and I told him that I had heard about that incident in from of all the other club members. I then told him that I still had the pictures I took with my cam phone and that I was the one calling him a "[email protected]@@@@@ [email protected]@HOL#". All the members stopped and looked at him like "What the?" He ended up showing his a## in front of all to see. I did accept his apology in the end. I still have the pics of his boat with him driving and his numbers in the same shot.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

haha yeah, good day  nothing like seeing a boat troll 6 lines, 2 of them being PLANERS on the 2nd sand bar in 6' of water...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> all ya gotta do is take the high road fellas...
> 
> Flip em the bird a couple times, call em a few f-bombs, and make fun of his receeding hairline
> 
> ...


I like this one Jesse!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

If I remember reading the article right, the man that did the shooting actually followed the guy he shot over to land, then shot at him. Well, if he was able to ride a boat over to land, then climb out of it, walk over to this guy with his firearm, I'd say his life wasn't in immediate danger. If he was that upset about it he could have called and complained to authorities. When reading the article, all I envision is a scared little man that can't handle himself with his words or his hands. That's really all I've got on the subject. I really don't know how all the hypothetical situations were dragged into it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

drawinout said:


> If I remember reading the article right, the man that did the shooting actually followed the guy he shot over to land, then shot at him. Well, if he was able to ride a boat over to land, then climb out of it, walk over to this guy with his firearm, I'd say his life wasn't in immediate danger. If he was that upset about it he could have called and complained to authorities. When reading the article, all I envision is a scared little man that can't handle himself with his words or his hands. That's really all I've got on the subject. I really don't know how all the hypothetical situations were dragged into it.


What I gathered from the thread- the guy(s) that got swamped were drinking pretty heavy, the offending party came back to offer help- which was declined- then the drunks made their way back to their campsite and decided to fire a couple of revenge shots. Being po'd, drunk and having a firearm don't mix.

That was the story coming from the group that got shot at- so who knows.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Judging by all the fire back and forth in the comments, and a lack of detail in the original story, I'm not exactly sure what happened.

I don't think that shooting some guy in the rear was justified. But at the same time people in these small boats have a real concern.

Think about it this way. What if you are in a yak a significant distance off the beach and some boat is running you down. You yell and take a pic of the license. Now the guy in the boat is an amoral SOB that decides to swamp and/or run you over to get out of being written up. What options do you have?

Evan


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

Good stuff. I've had my share off close calls with drunken @ss-hole boaters running at night with no lights and nearly flipping my barge/canoe. No fun at all. At the time, I thought of flinging an oar at their boat but I'm glad that I didn't. Who knows who I could have hit or hurt: maybe a kid out with his stupid father.... Either way, the high road is the safe and smart road. I try to make sure I'm always on it.

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Judging by all the fire back and forth in the comments, and a lack of detail in the original story, I'm not exactly sure what happened.
> 
> I don't think that shooting some guy in the rear was justified. But at the same time people in these small boats have a real concern.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing if you shoot at someone who is "in the act" of trying to swamp you - you might do all right at trial- tho you would have to prove the intent was there to deliberately swamp you.

Going after someone with a weapon after the fact- as seems to be the case this time around- would likely be construed as attempted murder- not self defense.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> I'm guessing if you shoot at someone who is "in the act" of trying to swamp you - you might do all right at trial- tho you would have to prove the intent was there to deliberately swamp you.
> 
> Going after someone with a weapon after the fact- as seems to be the case this time around- would likely be construed as attempted murder- not self defense.


i wil have to agry with what your seing .it whas premeditated.acording to som of the other guyes that person that did the shuting whent after them after the fackts. its defently premeditated.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Going after someone with a weapon after the fact- as seems to be the case this time around- would likely be construed as attempted murder- not self defense.


I most definitely agree. I'm just thinking that if I am in 45' of water in a kayak and some a$$hole is running almost on top of me I don't think I would hesitate to bounce a flare off his windshield.

Shooting at someone is only acceptable under very limited circumstances, and this instance was definitely wrong.

Evan


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

taking the high road is probably better, but taking the road less traveled is a different story. Sling-shots! You still get your revenge and you can paddle away like nothing happened.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> I'm guessing if you shoot at someone who is "in the act" of trying to swamp you - you might do all right at trial- tho you would have to prove the intent was there to deliberately swamp you.
> 
> Going after someone with a weapon after the fact- as seems to be the case this time around- would likely be construed as attempted murder- not self defense.


You don't have to prove intent, all you have to do is prove fear of life, at least in Virginia anyways. Getting flipped in the fall definately can be life threatening. 

Ya'll ever practice getting back in your yak in deep water? A lot of kayakers don't. I practiced a few times in waist deep water and figured it was a breeze. Until the day I flipped in 9 feet of water and could NOT get back in. Every time I tried to pull myself up high enough to flop belly down on the yak, it flipped. Now, there's a big difference between practicing something in warm water on a nice summer day and actually doing it in cold water on a warm spring day after you flipped your yak to get away from that big arsed water moccasin on the branch that almost whapped you in the face...that something is called 'survival stress'. See, your body has a substance called Adenine TriPhosphate (ATP) in it. Basically it releases emergency energy. During survival stress (aka 'fight or flight' reaction, or 'scared ****less') your body uses up all the ATP for the apx. 20 odd seconds of energy it gives; when you hear about little old ladies lifting cars off their kids that's where the energy comes from. So, some idjit flips you, you're in the water, by the time you surface and get back to your yak 20 seconds, and your ATP, have elapsed. Now, you're exhausted. Very wet. And, since it's winter you're also very COLD. And you have to get back in your kayak. But let's say you've done your safety drills and you have the proper equipment to get back in safely. Are you safe? Nope. Because you're still wet and cold and probably going hypothermic. Even if you have a complete change of clothes in your yak, odds are very good you're not going to be able to switch into them. If you fall to far into hypothermia (and it doesn't take long atall) you may find yourself unable to paddle your yak to shore. In which case your friends have to tow you, or if you're alone we read about you in an article headlined with "Flipped Kayaker Dies of Hypothermia". Probably on page A19 of the paper on a slow newsday.

Anyways, if any of ya'll get swamped by some idjit trying to run you down and accidentally kill him, feel free to use the above paragraph in your defense.

Btw, part of any kayakers fall/winter kit should be those chemical hand warmers (slip one down your shirt to maintain core temp), and a snickers bar or 3. To replace the energy lost from survival stress and the effort of getting back in the yak. Your body will need it to get back to shore.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Even with dry gear? Like dry top and waders?
If so guess I'll have to wait til I get to Florida first of the new year or til sprin here.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Dry gear won't keep you from getting exhausted trying to get back into your yak. And the water will still leach heat from your body. Not as fast as if you were naked, but nonetheless. Besides, what happens when cold water gets into the waders?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Geszzzz, don't none of yall know the easy way to get warm is to PEEEEE in your waders


----------

